# So what kinda gear did Santa bring you this year?



## Axilrod (Dec 25, 2011)

I had a good year, so I spoiled myself a bit:
14mm f/2.8L II
27" iMac 3.1, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD 6gb/s
1TB Lacie Thunderbolt drive
Dynamic Perception motorized dolly

I highly recommend that anyone with a 2010 or 2011 imac do Other World Computing's imac turnkey program. Solid states make such an insane difference i cant even describe it, but i guarantee it will speed up your workflow tremendously. Happy holidays


----------



## RC (Dec 25, 2011)

A 24-105 which completes my zooms (at least for some time)--I must have been good this year.  However, the lens is defective--hmm, maybe I wasn't so good.  There is large piece of dust or air bubble in one of the elements. Even though I've read multiple times on this site that dust and these minor defects do not effect IQ, the lens is going back for a replacement. I'm not paying L money for a defective or QC problem lens. 

Now time to work on primes


----------



## NoWii (Dec 25, 2011)

50D. Replaced my old 400D, and brought my 50mm F/1.8 back to life with micro af adjustment. Love it! And maybe now I won't have to borrow 5DmkII for every serious job I do..


----------



## m3tek44 (Dec 25, 2011)

Santa bought me 70-200mm f/2.8L II IS. Love it!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 25, 2011)

No gear. Just a lousy IOU... At least it's an IOU for a 1D X. ;D


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 25, 2011)

Satan brought me a 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II as well. In advance. 

And then weeks and weeks of overcast, gloomy miserable weather in which NOT to use it. >:-/


----------



## maciej.urbanski (Dec 25, 2011)

No gear either.
I've got a card saying that I can buy a full-frame camera of my choosing in 2012 (read: 5D mk3).


----------



## NoWii (Dec 25, 2011)

maciej.urbanski said:


> No gear either.
> I've got a card saying that I can buy a full-frame camera* of my choosing* in 2012 (read: 5D mk3).


Forgot about 1D X ;D?


----------



## maciej.urbanski (Dec 25, 2011)

NoWii said:


> Forgot about 1D X ;D?


No, I did not. 

1D X would be great, but too pricey for my needs. I have to curb my photographic desires to harsh reality of building my first house.
...but if 5D mk 3 will not meet my expectations (better AF and 1D X-like sensor) I will reevaluate. My christmas card gave me options.


----------



## Orion (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, I got myself a couple P.C. Buff Einsteins, AB800 Ringflash, air cushioned stands with rollers, a reflector set with arm, 3 vagabond mini Lithiums, and some other stuff for wireless control, etc. . . 

I am traveling to Oregon this spring to do a wedding. . . since I LOVE the Goonies, it will be like a mini vacation too!

I'll see about renting or purchasing the 1Dx so I will make a special report from the wedding . . if not in time, I will rent (if possible) the D4 and report on that, instead.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2011)

RC said:


> A 24-105 which completes my zooms (at least for some time)--I must have been good this year.  However, the lens is defective--hmm, maybe I wasn't so good.  There is large piece of dust or air bubble in one of the elements. Even though I've read multiple times on this site that dust and these minor defects do not effect IQ, the lens is going back for a replacement. I'm not paying L money for a defective or QC problem lens.
> 
> Now time to work on primes



I'm pretty sure I was told that the tiny bubbles are a sign of quality glass, I'm pretty sure a few of mine have them and they work beautifully.


----------



## libertyranger (Dec 26, 2011)

I received a Vivitar camera backpack this year. I'm new to the photography world and do not own much equipment yet, but it holds my:

T3i
18-55mm 3.5-5.6
50-250mm 4.0-5.6
T3i Manual
11" Macbook Air
External Hard Drive
USB Cable
Mini Tripod

And there is plenty of room to spare. So when I get more equipment I won't need to get a new bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2011)

I've lots of gear, so I replaced one my 11 year old Dewalt 18V drills with a new li-on powered one. Out here in the west on my mini ranch, it will gets lots of use. I have a whole box full of dead Nicad battey packs that I occasionally use for a rebuild. The quality of the batteries has dropped in recent years (now from China), so I thought it was time to try something new.


----------



## RC (Dec 26, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> RC said:
> 
> 
> > A 24-105 which completes my zooms (at least for some time)--I must have been good this year.  However, the lens is defective--hmm, maybe I wasn't so good.  There is large piece of dust or air bubble in one of the elements. Even though I've read multiple times on this site that dust and these minor defects do not effect IQ, the lens is going back for a replacement. I'm not paying L money for a defective or QC problem lens.
> ...



This has got to be a hoax or else my 16-35L, 70-200L, and 100 Macro L are defective because they don't have air bubbles/dust in them. : Yes I've read this too but don't buy it. So is there any evidence that air bubbles are a result in a HQ? I know that bubbles in them self aren't HQ but I suppose the process to make a HQ lens may sometimes result in air bubbles. Maybe that is the HQ part. :-\


----------



## distant.star (Dec 26, 2011)

New camera -- my first pinhole.

Dandy!


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a Rokinon 8mm Aspherical fisheye, I quite like it.

I'll have fun filming with it this week.


----------



## Cbadie (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon 24-105L is on the late sleigh, but on it's way! Might pick up a nifty fifty as well.


----------



## EELinneman (Dec 26, 2011)

A Manfrotto backpack and a new softbox. Plus, got a 24-70L when it was on sale a while ago


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2011)

RC said:


> This has got to be a hoax or else my 16-35L, 70-200L, and 100 Macro L are defective because they don't have air bubbles/dust in them. : Yes I've read this too but don't buy it. So is there any evidence that air bubbles are a result in a HQ? I know that bubbles in them self aren't HQ but I suppose the process to make a HQ lens may sometimes result in air bubbles. Maybe that is the HQ part. :-\



The processes have evolved so that after 1960, they are seldom seen. It was merely a byproduct of manufacturing some of the more exotic glass before pure platinum crucibles were used to heat the exotic glass to higher temperatures.

In past years, it was common for some of the better glasses to have bubbles. Some glasses with highly desirable optical properties couldn't be heated to a high enough temperate to become fully fluid so that bubbles would naturally escape. At one time bubbles were even viewed by some as a mark of quality. Now glass technology has advanced, and sometimes platinum crucibles are used, so bubbles are no more. One or a few small bubbles will have negligible effect on your images.


----------



## Gary W. (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey all,

I got a Slik Pro 700BH AMT 3-Section Tripod with Pro 800 Ball Head! Can't wait to use it!

Gary W.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 26, 2011)

5D mk II and Macbook Air . . . don't ask what I had to do to get it.

No, not that, god knows I tried. ;D


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2011)

II guess you meant the whole year (not just Christmas)

TS-E24mm L II
EF100-400mm L IS
EF70-200 2.8L IS II (this came Dec 21st, so I think of it as my Christmas present to myself!)


----------



## Macadameane (Dec 26, 2011)

Fleetie said:


> _*Satan*_ brought me a 70-200 f/2.8 L IS II as well. In advance.
> 
> And then weeks and weeks of overcast, gloomy miserable weather in which NOT to use it. >:-/



The question is, do you really mean Satan here?


----------



## TexPhoto (Dec 26, 2011)

Slightly used 1.4X and 2X mark III teleconverters will be the christmas elves to my 400mm f2.8. Of course I bought them myslelf. 

DespitE my standard Christmas plee: "I'd like a nice book of photographs of almost anything, and for the love of god, no sweaters", I got no books, and 3 sweaters.


----------



## pete.koehn (Dec 26, 2011)

BlackRapid RS-Sport strap. Super comfortable!!


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 26, 2011)

My fiancee got me a Canon EOS 3 as a Christmas/Wedding present. She's knows how much I love cameras. I've had a EOS 3 on my amazon wish list for about a year. I didn't get into photography until the digital age but I really think there is value in shooting with film. So I plan to go on walks and use my 30 or so exposures wisely and hopefully learn a lot about thoughtful composition. I love it!


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a 5D mk2, 70-200 2.8 mk2 and 16-35 2.8 mk2. I miss on the 35 1.4. maybe i'll just wait for the new one in January for my bday list. 1st is the 8-15 4L fisheye and maybe the new 35mm mk2.


----------



## willrobb (Dec 26, 2011)

I was Santa to myself and got a Sigma 85mm F1.4 DG HSM. Had a play with it Christmas day and I'm very impressed with it. Can't wait to use it properly


----------



## crjiro (Dec 26, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> I had a good year, so I spoiled myself a bit:
> 14mm f/2.8L II
> 27" iMac 3.1, 16GB RAM, 256GB SSD 6gb/s
> 1TB Lacie Thunderbolt drive
> ...



Wow. That is a major haul. Happy for you.
I hope you share your experiences with the DP. I would like to jump to motorized someday. 
Since you have most of the L primes, was getting the 14L pretty much 'might as well get the whole line-up' or 'i really am needing it since the 16-35 lacks something'?

I received a 24L/1.4 II for the holidays. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 26, 2011)

Over the course of the year i got a second 5D2, a 70-300 L and a very nice new trolly back/ rucksack for carrying my kit around in.

Fairly sure that, whilst 2012 is an Olympic year in the UK, Santa will not be awarding me a gold medal tog gift like the 1DX, but i'm open to offers :


----------



## JackSw1ss (Dec 26, 2011)

This must have been one of my luckiest xmas.

It's been really a rich xmas and I'm really thankful...to santa off course 

So, I got:

- 5D2
- 50mm 1.2 bokeh meister/emperor
- 50mm 1.4 (from my fiancée' santa...he must have misread that my parents wrote to him about the 50mm 1.2 LOOOOL)
--> so unfortunately and to her disappointment, I'll be returning it and buy an 85 1.8, yaaay
- Innovatronix explorer mini
- elinchrom rotalux recta 90x110
- elinchrom softlite (BD) 70
- elinchrom white diffusor for the above one
- elinchrom pro air stativ (tripod for the lights)
- canon professional strap green (LOL, just too look cooler)

I guess I've got to thank everything and everyone for this xmas, wooow....
for the 50mm 1.2 it seemed to get back when i was about 7 or 8...my old parents this year decided to make me a complete secret gift and when they gave it to me they said it was like when I was a kid, same surprise, same reaction.

that was amazing eheh


----------



## candyman (Dec 26, 2011)

For the December holidays I got/bought:


Canon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 L IS USM
Canon 85mm f/1.8 USM
Canon 35mm f/2


----------



## 00Q (Dec 26, 2011)

Funny santa not only didnt bring me anything, he TOOK AWAY a few of my lenses    

That is the canon 24-70 L, canon 50mm 1.4, canon 10-22      

But in return I got a load of cash and Im hoping to buy the first two back a month down the line hopefully the price will drop a bit on the second hand market.


----------



## Meh (Dec 26, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Slightly used 1.4X and 2X mark III teleconverters will be the christmas elves to my 400mm f2.8. Of course I bought them myslelf.
> 
> DespitE my standard Christmas plee: "I'd like a nice book of photographs of almost anything, and for the love of god, no sweaters", I got no books, and 3 sweaters.



I heart that!

Edit: I hear that... too, which is what I meant to write. But both work!


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi, Santa was great to me this year (I really bought all of these for me self):

5D MKII
14mm II
24mm TS-E II
16-35mm II
Sigma 50mm 1.4
B+W 82mm XS-Pro MRC nano circular polarizer
Thinktank Airport Addicted

Sold a 300mm f/2.8L IS to help get some of the above and now selling a 200mm f/2L IS. I might want an 85mm f/1.2L II instead of that big white beast.

Earlier in the year I got the 200mm f/2L IS, 500mm f/4L IS, 135mm f/2L and 35mm f/1.4L
--Jason


----------



## Raddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Going to pick up my 70-200mm 2.8 L IS II USM tomorrow. 
In addition I got myself some weeks ago the 50mm 1.4.
Merry X-Mas !


----------



## razorite (Dec 26, 2011)

A 5dii!!!!!!
and a whole buch of vintage cameras


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2011)

Santa gave me a IOU for two new L lenses. I now have to decide which one I get at least one of them before the Jan 7th rebate season is over. First I am hoping to get a 35 1.4L II assuming it is announced in January.

Next I am debating to get either the 100L IS Macro or the 135L. I had the 135L in my collection for a breif moment until I decided to swap it for the 70-200 2.8L ISII zoom. However I miss the 135 and regret parting with it.

I know the 100 and the 135 are two different lenses, but just looking to expand the type of lenses I have.


----------



## ksuweh (Dec 26, 2011)

Here is what I ordered this year.....it will be here Friday! 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=wishlisting&A=wishlistDetail&Q=&li=44F7366CFA


----------



## xROELOFx (Dec 26, 2011)

i got some nice warm thermo underwear


----------



## WildBill (Dec 26, 2011)

My wife bought me a Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L II Is USM Telephoto Zoom Lens also. Oh my god what a beautiful lens. The few test shots I took of the family are incredible. I can't wait to really test this lens out.


----------



## distant.star (Dec 26, 2011)

Next Christmas I'm asking Santa to give me your wife!!




WildBill said:


> My wife bought me a Canon EF 70-200mm f2.8L II Is USM Telephoto Zoom Lens also. Oh my god what a beautiful lens. The few test shots I took of the family are incredible. I can't wait to really test this lens out.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2011)

tron said:


> II guess you meant the whole year (not just Christmas)
> 
> TS-E24mm L II
> EF100-400mm L IS
> EF70-200 2.8L IS II (this came Dec 21st, so I think of it as my Christmas present to myself!)



Nah I meant more just the month of December, but either way those are some nice choices. Still haven't had a chance to play with a tilt shift, how are they?


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 26, 2011)

crjiro said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > I had a good year, so I spoiled myself a bit:
> ...



Well I've had the 16-35 II for a while (last zoom I have left, had 24-70 and 70-200 f/2.8 IS). I only got the 14mm because it was an exceptionally good deal, $1100 in mint condition with the box and everything. It's an awesome lens, I just never could bring myself to pay $1800-$2000 for such a wide lens, especially since I already had the 16-35mm. 

I think I'm going to end up getting rid of the 16-35mm for the 24 1.4 II or the Zeiss 21mm f/2.8, as much as I love it I just dont see myself using it much with the 14 on hand. I rarely used the 35mm end of the 16-35mm, usually just 16-20. The 24mm is a gorgeous lens, congrats!

As for the DP dolly, I'm looking forward to traveling with it, my goal is to do time lapses at as many of the wonders of the world as I can (great pyramids, stonehenge, etc.). It was backordered for 3 weeks and I ordered it December 9th, hopefully it will be here soon. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## daveheinzel (Dec 26, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> My fiancee got me a Canon EOS 3 as a Christmas/Wedding present. She's knows how much I love cameras. I've had a EOS 3 on my amazon wish list for about a year. I didn't get into photography until the digital age but I really think there is value in shooting with film. So I plan to go on walks and use my 30 or so exposures wisely and hopefully learn a lot about thoughtful composition. I love it!



That's awesome - I also got an EOS 3 for Christmas (a little early)! I love it. I have a 7D and love it to death, but I've been using an old AE-1 for film alongside it, and it's been a bummer to not be able to use my nice lenses with film. Now I can, and it's amazing. I'm shooting and developing Ilford HP5 film myself, then scanning in the negatives. Digital is great, and film is great. But I'd hate to have to choose just one.

My first roll (albeit not fantastic) is here: http://www.daveheinzel.com/?id=2_53


----------



## tron (Dec 26, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > II guess you meant the whole year (not just Christmas)
> ...



It is a sharp lens. Up to now I have used only the Shift function. It is much much better than trying to fix converging verticals in software. I have tried to fix converging verticals in my Zeiss 21mm and I would say that the resulting lines were NOT 100% straight afterwards!!! You have to take a metering before shift and then use manual metering and look at the histogram. Exposure compensation is of little use as we are talking of a 4 stops difference !

As far as the Christmas lens it was the 70-200 2.8L IS II. I have just used it inside at 2.8 to photograph a
friend's baby. The light was so low that I used my 50mm 1.8 a lot.

So no opinion yet. I suspect however that IS is not that great as on my 70-200 f/4L IS but this may be because it is a heavy lens. I will have to check on this...


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 26, 2011)

Canon EOS 60D with a 18-55mm kit lens, I absolutely love it, my first camera (I strongly dislike compact cameras and the 60D is the easiest-to-understand and best layed out camera I have ever used) I am getting the hang of the more basic functions, starting to have a look at more advanced settings. I'm also going to get a Crumpler cupcake 7500 camera bag (don't let the cupcake part fool you, it's very good)

My birthday in February, hopefully a tripod (among a few cheaper things) on the way...


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 26, 2011)

scrappydog said:


> I just treated myself to the 70-200 f/2.8 IS L II. I already have the 70-200 f/4 IS L, which is amazing. I hope the 2.8 is everything I have imagined it will be.



One lens I will almost definately want to buy...a lot of money saving to do I think


----------



## crjiro (Dec 27, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> crjiro said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



Oh yeah, you have to jump on that deal (14mm). The best TLs i've seen with that ultra clarity have been with the 14L and 24L. The concern i have with DP or any of the others dollys is the mobility.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

crjiro said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > crjiro said:
> ...



I've heard that the DP is not bad at all and pretty easy to carry along on hikes. I'm pretty sure it comes apart to make transportation easier. I'm still curious, they said they'd send me the other $500 of the bill when it was ready to ship but I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

JR said:


> Santa gave me a IOU for two new L lenses. I now have to decide which one I get at least one of them before the Jan 7th rebate season is over. First I am hoping to get a 35 1.4L II assuming it is announced in January.
> 
> Next I am debating to get either the 100L IS Macro or the 135L. I had the 135L in my collection for a breif moment until I decided to swap it for the 70-200 2.8L ISII zoom. However I miss the 135 and regret parting with it.
> 
> I know the 100 and the 135 are two different lenses, but just looking to expand the type of lenses I have.



I remember shooting at an event with the 70-200 2.8 IS (v1) and the 135mm and when I was going through the pictures there were some that I thought were from the 135mm for sure and ended up being from the 70-200. And considering how much better V2 is of that lens I think you would be better off with the 100mm Macro is a lot of fun....one of the few lenses I regret selling. IS works incredibly well (only one with hybrid IS), its super sharp and the bokeh is beautiful. 

At the same time, that Zeiss 100mm is sick, I think it would be worth taking a look at if you can live without AF.


----------



## JR (Dec 27, 2011)

Axilrod said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > Santa gave me a IOU for two new L lenses. I now have to decide which one I get at least one of them before the Jan 7th rebate season is over. First I am hoping to get a 35 1.4L II assuming it is announced in January.
> ...



Thanks I will have a look at the Zeiss. I was leaning toward the 100 macro as well for the fun factor and also for getting different. For the 135. I agree with you that the 70-200 2.8IS II zoom is almost on par with the 135, but my motivation here is to get something lighter when I have to carry it a bit. I was even considerign adding the 70-200 f$ at one point just for the weight factor. I love the 70-200 2.8IS II but was only looking for something lighter for some occation.

However while I dont yet do macro, I think I would enjoy doing some from time to time so the 100 macro lenses might get the first vote indeed!

8)


----------



## hoousi (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Xmas to everybody, my 1st post as a canon follower.

Santa was awesome this year:
- 5D mkII (couldn't resist the deal and traded my Nikon D90, wasn't heavily invested in lenses), finally FF
- Sigma 50 1.4 with good focus
- 16-35 L II (was debating this vs 24 1.4 as first wide option, will get the 24 for my bday in march)
- Hoya pro UV Filter

I got fed up waiting for the next gen FF (mk3 and d800) and after reading they may be over 30 mpix I got scared about high iso and took the plunge, though actually I could be labeled as Nikon fanboy usually, but only because of the 14-24...


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 27, 2011)

JR said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > JR said:
> ...



Ahh I forgot about the size of the 135mm, this is a very good point. As soon as you bust out the 70-200 everyone starts fixing their hair/looking nervous, but the 135mm doesn't look that long at all : ). 

I think you'll have fun with the 100L Macro or the Zeiss 100mm. The Zeiss 100mm is significantly more expensive, but it's the only ZE lens with Master Prime optics (Master primes are cinema lenses that are like $20k/each). It separates the subject from the background so well that it almost gives the picture a 3D effect.


----------



## Mendolera (Dec 27, 2011)

Santa (aka wife) upgraded my 50mm F1.8 to the 1.4 and also got the 85mm F1.8.. with a pair of B+W UVs for each.. Probably see if I can get a few bucks for the 1.8 on Craigslist now

Hoping my late January b-day will bring the 35mm F1.4 II if released


----------



## jasonsim (Dec 28, 2011)

jasonsim said:


> Hi, Santa was great to me this year (I really bought all of these for me self):
> 
> 5D MKII
> 14mm II
> ...



And with some of the money I received for Xmas and my b-day (12/24), I ordered the Canon 85mm f/1.2L II from BH. Cannot wait for it to arrive! The 200mm f/2L IS is on Ebay now.


----------



## RonQ (Dec 28, 2011)

A price increase on the 5D mkII


----------



## AcinonyxJG (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever used any crumpler photo bags, I am going to get one in January. It will be the Crumpler Cupcake 7500, my sister has the 5500 version, and it is very nice, but if anyone here has used them, tell me what you think about them just for a little extra reference.


----------



## iaind (Dec 30, 2011)

Santa ('s elf) brought me

24-105 L
8 -15L
24tse 3.5L

A new monopod and speedlite studio stand kit

Hopefully next year he will bring me a new body 1DX,1D4 or 5D3


----------



## Neeneko (Dec 30, 2011)

Well, while not much of an epeen extender, I got a lovely focusing helicoid which will solve a rather vexing problem present in some of my projects.


----------



## rocketman (Dec 31, 2011)

Santa brought me a 7D with 15-85mm IS USM.
A real upgrade from my old 450D


----------

